# دبلومات تدريبية لمدة سنتين بشهادات معتمدة في مكة



## ياسمين ماهر (19 فبراير 2019)

*
دبلومات تدريبية لمدة سنتين بشهادات معتمدة







لا تفوتك عُرووووض الرَّبيع 
حَقق طُمُوحَك 
يسري العرض حتى نهاية شهر مارس 2019م
دبلوم إدارة وتطوير الموارد البشرية
دبلوم التقنية الإدارية تخصص التسويق
دبلوم التقنية الإدارية تخصص المحاسبة
دبلوم تقنية الحاسب تخصص البرمجيات
دبلوم تقنية الحاسب تخصص الشبكات
برنامج التطبيقات المكتبية على الحاسب والسكرتارية

تعقد الدبلومات في مدينة (( جدة مكة المكرمة ))

(( للرجال والنساء ))

شهادات معتمدة من المؤسسة العامة للتدريب التقني والمهني
والتي تعادل الشهادة الجامعية المتوسطة من كليات التقنية

(( للاستفسار نرجو التواصل عبر الهاتف أو الجوال أو الواتس أب ))

مدينة جدة / رجال
0126655144 -- 0126703902
0595229465 -- 0556366613
0553001873 -- 0590514176
0534292940 -- 0500058741

مدينة جدة / نساء
0556800207
0126520074 -- 0126611764

مدينة مكة المكرمة / رجال
0125602121
0550652577 -- 0543058553 
مدينة مكة المكرمة / نساء
0125454949
0540959703 -- 0555881765
 

(( سارع بحجز مقعدك الآن وسجل عبر الرابط التالي ))
http://bit.ly/2ElyaLd

شركة مهارات للتقنية وتنمية الموارد البشرية ®


*​


----------

